# my knitted bedspread



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

I hope these directions appear all right. Please let me know if you still need the pattern for my knitted bedspread.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry, it does not work,- empty !


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't see anything there, except a little writing.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Got it thanks.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I got it too--takes a minute to load.


----------



## elveysfree (Mar 25, 2013)

I got it also


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry it come through. :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

202K or Mega bytes. Loaded just fine.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks I got it too. :thumbup:


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pattern! I hope to try this soon


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

thank-you


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you VERY MUCH! You are very thoughtful and generous, and your Bedspread is Outstanding!

Jan


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Line 44 is blacked out in my copy. I am sure that is all that is holding me back from finishing it this weekend (Haha!). Anyway, if you could help me read that line, I would appreciate it. I am 61 years old and if I finish this before I die, I would be happy. The directions are a true gift, but just the pleasure of looking at your great piece to enjoy its beauty is a huge gift in itself. This is beautiful for you, and I am sure you are proud. You must not underestimate the pleasure it has brought untold others who may or may not ever actually get around to finishing such a piece, but can enjoy the fantasy of doing so. You are spreading joy far and wide. 

For what it is worth, I like for a bedspread to be heavy. It gives it a certain dignity that is difficult to come by in a very light weight item. It does mean, of course, that extra care must be taken when it is wet so that it is supported well and the stitches are not placed under too much strain.

Thank you again.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I took a squint at it - add an extra P to the center:
Row 44: K4, P8, K7, P26, K7, P8, K4

I hope this is accurate...write if you've proven me correct.



KnitnSleep said:


> Line 44 is blacked out in my copy. I am sure that is all that is holding me back from finishing it this weekend (Haha!). Anyway, if you could help me read that line, I would appreciate it. I am 61 years old and if I finish this before I die, I would be happy. The directions are a true gift, but just the pleasure of looking at your great piece to enjoy its beauty is a huge gift in itself. This is beautiful for you, and I am sure you are proud. You must not underestimate the pleasure it has brought untold others who may or may not ever actually get around to finishing such a piece, but can enjoy the fantasy of doing so. You are spreading joy far and wide.
> 
> For what it is worth, I like for a bedspread to be heavy. It gives it a certain dignity that is difficult to come by in a very light weight item. It does mean, of course, that extra care must be taken when it is wet so that it is supported well and the stitches are not placed under too much strain.
> 
> Thank you again.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

AlexColin said:


> I hope these directions appear all right. Please let me know if you still need the pattern for my knitted bedspread.


Thank you so much. I just downloaded it. But reading the pattern it doesn't say how much crochet cotton is needed. Where it lists materials needed it almost looks like the amount may have been cut off after stating bedspread weight cotton. Could you please let me know what amount to purchase? Thank you in advance again. I would really like to try and make this. I am 80 yrs old. Do you think I might live long enough to finish it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mungie said:


> Thank you so much. I just downloaded it. But reading the pattern it doesn't say how much crochet cotton is needed. Where it lists materials needed it almost looks like the amount may have been cut off after stating bedspread weight cotton. Could you please let me know what amount to purchase? Thank you in advance again. I would really like to try and make this. I am 80 yrs old. Do you think I might live long enough to finish it?


Janice said she used Aunt Lydia's Denim. These are what Ravelry has for that: 
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/aunt-lydias-denim-quick-crochet

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/aunt-lydias-baby-denim

Both of them are worsted weight, *not* the bedspread weight cotton called for in the pattern. Still, I'm guessing you'll need LOTS of whatever you decide to use, less than if it were crocheted though - if that's any consolation. The way to really *know* how much you'll need is to swatch. Sorry. A gauge swatch, which the pattern puts at one 72-row pattern repeat, would look nice hung on a wall or - if you use cotton - useful as a tea towel, dishcloth or coaster afterward. (That use would save ripping out all that stitching!)

Another thing the pattern doesn't mention is how many repeats of those 72 rows to make. Of course, if you're using thin crochet thread, there'll be more than if you're using worsted weight yarn. Again, working a gauge swatch will let you determine just how many repeats you'd need to make to fit _your_ bed, or if bed-size is too daunting, some kid's crib.

With there being ever greater numbers of centenarians every year, there's every chance you'll finish it and have years during which to enjoy it. Go for it! :-D

Before *I* tackle it, I'll need to block out the pattern on graph paper. If I don't, I'll go crazy trying to keep track of where I'm at!

*FOR THOSE HAVING DIFFICULTY DOWNLOADING JANICE'S PATTERN, I've attached it as a PFD. Hopefully, that'll work for you.*


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I took a squint at it - add an extra P to the center:
> Row 44: K4, P8, K7, P26, K7, P8, K4
> 
> I hope this is accurate...write if you've proven me correct.


Thats what I read it as too. :thumbup:


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Janice said she used Aunt Lydia's Denim. These are what Ravelry has for that:
> http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/aunt-lydias-denim-quick-crochet
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/aunt-lydias-baby-denim
> ...


Thanks so much Jessica-Jean for all your information, and also for the download of the pattern. Much better!!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean for your pdf version of this wonderful bedspread pattern from Alex Colin. It is a very clear and beautifully staged document. I very happily saved it for my "ohhhhh's and ahhhh's" file, alongside my msw version.

Jan


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Jessica you've been fantastic with the updates and pdf conversion. You are a life line.
Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

You're all welcome! Once I'd saved it for myself, I figured it wouldn't hurt to help everyone to what I'd done. Enjoy!


----------



## Tillyknits (Aug 31, 2011)

Are these the pictures you reference? If so, they are beautiful.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Knitnsleep, row 44 appears to be a repeat of row 42


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Knitnsleep, row 44 appears to be a repeat of row 42, as well as rows 34 and 36 - i.e., I believe the middle purl stitches should number 25: I don''t think there is a one stitch increase anywhere in the pattern, though I haven't read it thoroughly. Mathematically, this makes sense to me.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't get the pattern. Is it a PDF file?
Tammy


----------



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. With this pattern, I was flying by the seat of my pants. I just kept knitting until it fit right for a queen size bed, both lengthwise and width wise. It really is still a work in progress as I plan to re do the Seams and Perhaps add a crochet boarder on the top and bottom. I was given a very helpful hint from a lady on KP regarding redoing my seams. She suggested. A reverse single crochet which I plan to try . Please, all of you who hope to make this bedspread I would to LOVE to see your finished product. Best wishes and thank you all for your compliments!


----------



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. With this pattern, I was flying by the seat of my pants. I just kept knitting until it fit right for a queen size bed, both lengthwise and width wise. It really is still a work in progress as I plan to re do the Seams and Perhaps add a crochet boarder on the top and bottom. I was given a very helpful hint from a lady on KP regarding redoing my seams. She suggested. A reverse single crochet which I plan to try . Please, all of you who hope to make this bedspread I would to LOVE to see your finished product. Best wishes and thank you all for your compliments!


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tbbrown12369 said:


> I didn't get the pattern. Is it a PDF file?
> Tammy


I made it as a PDF which you can get at my first post in this topic.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mungie said:


> Thank you so much. I just downloaded it. But reading the pattern it doesn't say how much crochet cotton is needed. Where it lists materials needed it almost looks like the amount may have been cut off after stating bedspread weight cotton. Could you please let me know what amount to purchase? Thank you in advance again. I would really like to try and make this. I am 80 yrs old. Do you think I might live long enough to finish it?


Buying 3-7 of the Large Aunt Lydia's size 10 crochet cotton should enable you to finish this and any other blankets/socks/etc. I'd start with 5 to be safe...they are about 1000 yards and the larger ball is over 2200 yards. Please don't ask me to convert...there is MORE than enough yardage to insure at least half of the project in 3 of the 1000 yard + balls. Enjoy.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Buying 3-7 of the Large Aunt Lydia's size 10 crochet cotton should enable you to finish this and any other blankets/socks/etc. I'd start with 5 to be safe...they are about 1000 yards and the larger ball is over 2200 yards. Please don't ask me to convert...there is MORE than enough yardage to insure at least half of the project in 3 of the 1000 yard + balls. Enjoy.


Thanks much for your info. It is a great help.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, you are the bee's knees as far as I am concerned. Thank you very much for the pdf-file, it downloaded immediately. You always come to our resque, thanks again.
Hannet


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Got it, thank you very much


----------



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

I used Aunt Lydia's Denim in white. I guessed at the amount and what yarn I was going to use. I would suggest a lighter weight as my bedspread is very heavy, especially when I wash it. I'm afraid you will have to guess the amount you will need as I did. I have several skiens left and perhaps someday I will knit a separate pillow cover. It still is a work in progress because I would like to crochet or knit scalloped borders for the top and bottom. Good luck. I would like to see the finished product ~ Janice


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

To Jessica Jean, thank you so much for doing the pdf I was unable to get the pattern the other way. You are always so practical & helpful. Happy crafting, keep up all the good work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

I am unable to see the directions. It only shows the first page. May I have a copy sent to me? Thank you and have a blessed day! Portia


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitangelpm said:


> I am unable to see the directions. It only shows the first page. May I have a copy sent to me? Thank you and have a blessed day! Portia


Portia, please go back to my post on page 2 of this topic. You should be able to open the five-page PDF I posted there. Only two pages are the actual pattern directions.


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you and have a blessed


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

I only see row 44 of the pattern but the rest is missing. Portia


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitangelpm said:


> I only see row 44 of the pattern but the rest is missing. Portia


 :shock: :?: The actual pattern is two photographs or scans of an old pattern - typed? printed? So, I can only assume that your computer isn't 'reading' the PNG Image (.png). I did put the photos of the bedspreads into the pdf, but they're JPEGs (.jpg). Are you able to see _them_?

I'm not thrilled at the thought of transcribing all seventy-odd rows of the pattern! Is there some means of changing a PNG to a JPEG? That would be so much easier!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

knitangelpm said:


> I only see row 44 of the pattern but the rest is missing. Portia


I just downloaded it again...and 44-72 "in-the-original" are on page 3 of Jessica-Jean's PDF.


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

Since I am totally blind and have to rely on software that reads to me, I am unable to recognize it in picture form. I can read and type to you and vice versa but pictures are not readable on my pc. I don't want to put you through any more trouble typing it up. If anyone has any idea of a good pattern to use for a bedspread, just let me know. Take care. Portia


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

knitangelpm said:


> Since I am totally blind and have to rely on software that reads to me, I am unable to recognize it in picture form. I can read and type to you and vice versa but pictures are not readable on my pc. I don't want to put you through any more trouble typing it up. If anyone has any idea of a good pattern to use for a bedspread, just let me know. Take care. Portia


Ahhhh...it will take me a day to type and transfer. Thanks for the update. My PDF reader will not transfer pictures to text...so your reading software makes perfect logic to me.


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks but I feel bad for you having to do that. I know its a lot of work typing it up. As you stated it is over 70 rows??? Thanks again and have a blessed day!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well worth the effort. Now that I'm aware that there is a device that refuses one feature...I have 3 college degrees in Electronics...I'm more than willing to put the effort in.


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

I will wait to hear from you. Just take your time. I have projects on my needles now to work on in the meantime. Oh, BTW, can I use any yarn for this bedspread? Its says crochet thread??? Portia


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitangelpm said:


> I will wait to hear from you. Just take your time. I have projects on my needles now to work on in the meantime. Oh, BTW, can I use any yarn for this bedspread? Its says crochet thread??? Portia


The pattern is older than you are. Using a different 'crochet thread' will just result in a different size completed square. Sadly, swatching is the only way to tell the truth.


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

I am lazy but I understand. Thanks. Have a blessed rest of the weekend. Portia


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Once I saw the pattern emerging on the eyelet section...I just copied and pasted with a little number adjustment for the correct row's instruction.

<G> NOW I have a copy to make notes on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Dear Alex,

What is a size 0 knitting needle? I'm gathering that it must be a very "thin" one, something that would drive my crazy! Couldn't I use a larger sized needle and a larger sized yarn to make this? I know it would probably be too heavy in cotton. How about an acrylic?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elenor said:


> Dear Alex,
> 
> What is a size 0 knitting needle? I'm gathering that it must be a very "thin" one, something that would drive my crazy! Couldn't I use a larger sized needle and a larger sized yarn to make this? I know it would probably be too heavy in cotton. How about an acrylic?


*You* are the maker. You are free to use any fiber and the appropriately sized needle to make _your_ version of the pattern. You'll just have to make adjustments to avoid ending up with a monster-sized bedspread!

There are *no* knitting police!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Elenor said:


> Dear Alex,
> 
> What is a size 0 knitting needle? I'm gathering that it must be a very "thin" one, something that would drive my crazy! Couldn't I use a larger sized needle and a larger sized yarn to make this? I know it would probably be too heavy in cotton. How about an acrylic?


A U.S. size 0 (zero) is 2.0 mm in size ... UK standard is 14 for this size. But stay with Jessica-Jean's suggestion that you carefully balance the thread/yarn size to the knitting needle size (will get wide...so perhaps a circular?).


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to write this out. Something I can work on in between projects. Not sure I could use a real small needle like that one just yet. But, some day! Take care and have a blessed rest of the week. Portia


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

good.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

good.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


kaixixang said:


> A U.S. size 0 (zero) is 2.0 mm in size ... UK standard is 14 for this size. But stay with Jessica-Jean's suggestion that you carefully balance the thread/yarn size to the knitting needle size (will get wide...so perhaps a circular?).


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Jessica!


Jessica-Jean said:


> *You* are the maker. You are free to use any fiber and the appropriately sized needle to make _your_ version of the pattern. You'll just have to make adjustments to avoid ending up with a monster-sized bedspread!
> 
> There are *no* knitting police!


----------



## NStone (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

downloaded the pattern but there were no pictures. went to http:/www.knittingparadise.com/t-160592-1.html there are the instructions and pictures. like someone said "they are older than you". from the 30's,40'sand/or 50's I am only 68 and hope to start this and end before i'm70,if the good lord is willing and the creek don't rise, and i can COMPLETE other projects first.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

downloaded the pattern but there were no pictures. went to http:/www.knittingparadise.com/t-160592-1.html there are the instructions and pictures. like someone said "they are older than you". from the 30's,40'sand/or 50'si am only 68 and hope to start this and end before i'm 70,if the good lord is willing and the creek don't rise, and can COMPLETE ALL PROJECTS FIRST


----------

